# Ferry to Cyprus from anywhere on the Med



## ShineAndFinch (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi all

We are going travelling next year, and wish to end up in Cyprus to overwinter with my better halfs sister in Paphos. We haven't been able to find a ferry from mainland Greece so we thought we'd put the question out: Where in Europe can we catch a ferry that will take an 1991 Elddis Autoquest 320 to Cyprus?

We have heard tell that there is a ferry from Turkey and we are more than willing to go that far to get a boat. However we don't know from which port.

Any assistance appreciated.


----------



## locrep (Dec 5, 2011)

I think the ferry to North Cyprus departs from Mersin in Turkey.

Dave.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

There are no ferries from Greece to Cyprus anymore. The only way is via Southern Turkey into FRNC. Ferries run from Tasucu to Girne.

For more info see..

http://www.turkeytravelplanner.com/trans/Ship/cyprus_ferries.html

You can also cut out some of the driving to Turkey by taking a ferry from Piraeus (Near Athens) to Chios and a short hop across from Chios to Cesme but it ain't cheap.

Pete


----------



## kenthepub (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi you could look at going to Cyprus on a a freight ferry cruisecyprus.com have some options not cheap though and quite long transit times but interesting. Ken.


----------



## ShineAndFinch (Jun 22, 2009)

*Many Thanks*

Hi all

We will follow up on all these leads, and as time goes by we will post our results in our travel blog. Thanks for taking the time to respond, it is greatly appreciated


----------

